
The Counted – People Killed by Police in the US - bloke_zero
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/jun/01/the-counted-police-killings-us-database#
======
andyjohnson0
1000 people killed by police in the US this year.

~~~
DrScump
Twice as many people die by drowning.

Three in a recent week (10/20-26) were attributed to _Taser_.

I'm curious to see if they start counting suspect deaths resulting from high-
speed chases of fleeing felons.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Are you suggesting that if the police tase someone to death it shouldn't
count.

~~~
DrScump
I'm suggesting that the use of non-lethal force tactics like Tasers, beanbag
rounds, etc. displays a lack of _intent_ to kill. People can die _during_
pursuit or arrest _without_ it being because police used unreasonable force;
this site doesn't distinguish between reasonable and unreasonable force or
between deliberate, negligent, or purely accidental death.

